# Boot Loop W/ Cyanogen On D2G



## battlle (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been looking everywhere and cannot figure how to get the cyanogen rom working. This is what I have done so far:

SDF with RSDLite5.4.4 to VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf
OTA update to 4.5.608
Root with PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.07
Install Astro via Marketplace
Install bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk from SD card with Astro
Install bootstrap recovery
Launch to recovery with bootstrap app
Clear cache
Install CM4D2G-GB-20111019.zip from SD card

After doing all that the phone won't get by the cyanogen boot animation. It just keeps looping...left phone alone for like 10 minutes and still nothing. Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong and why I can't get this rom to work.

Thanks


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Try wiping data....

Edit: should also prolly use a newer build


----------



## battlle (Nov 8, 2011)

Newer rom? I thought that was the latest Cyanogen one for D2G. Could you point me in the direction of the latest one. Also, is there a way to attempt a data wipe without going back to SBF?

Thanks


----------



## ShortnStubby (Aug 6, 2011)

battlle said:


> Newer rom? I thought that was the latest Cyanogen one for D2G. Could you point me in the direction of the latest one. Also, is there a way to attempt a data wipe without going back to SBF?
> 
> Thanks


After you sbf I would use stock recovery to do a data wipe, then boot and update to 608, then do like you said to get into clockwork recovery, then be sure to do a data and cache wipe before first install of cm, your boot loop was more than likely due to not data wipeing good luck


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

battlle said:


> Newer rom? I thought that was the latest Cyanogen one for D2G. Could you point me in the direction of the latest one. Also, is there a way to attempt a data wipe without going back to SBF?
> 
> Thanks


Look in Rom Toolbox from the market which is where updates are posted. This is the newest but isnt posted in there: http://revnumbers.sy...GB-20111105.zip

Yes, boot into stock recovery (hold x while booting then volume up+down when to the triangle) then select wipe data/factory reset.

edit: sorry for taking so long to reply, fell asleep really early (for me anyways)


----------



## battlle (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks a million. I keep reverting back with SDF because I thought the stock recovery was not working. Turns out they decided to switch the buttons from the magnifying glass to volume up+down.

I did have one last question. How often are they updating the rom as it seems an update is being pushed out every week or so. Is there a stable recommended build at this time?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Basically whenever theres something notable that gets updated on CM's end..... or when Rev just feels like building all of them. He's mostly working on Bionic atm though. I think pretty much all of the GB ones are stable. I normally use w/e the current one is when I flash CM.


----------

